# Personality experiment: introvert or extrovert?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Take this quick test to see how your personality type can affect your response to an optical illusion.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/mind/surveys/neckercube/index.shtml
My result was: introvert. _What_ a surprise! :lol


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

wituckius said:


> introvert


Me too


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

introvert


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

That darn box!

Introvert


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Introvert, like everybody else.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Introvert. What a confusing test. I kept waiting for something that never happened.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh wait... was I supposed to take the test before I voted?
I already know i'm introverted...

Edit: Okay test says I'm introvert. no suprise there. I flipped the cube 32 times in 30 seconds!... is that a good thing? :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm an introvert. Shocking.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm an introvert.

They were looking to see if introverts and extroverts would have a noticeable difference in cube flipping, the hypothesis was that extroverts would flip more. However, their data shows little difference, although introverts seem to have slightly higher numbers.

I flipped it 38 times which puts me a the upper end of the range, which doesn't suprise me.However, I was surprised how big the spread was between different people.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Introvert. That stupid cube messed me up and I guess I was supposed to press 'space' or something... Still got introvert. haha


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm not sure I get the whole cube thing, but I'm an introvert. It's true too.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Introvert. The results of the personality test determines what result you get. The optical illusion result has no bearing on that, it is just part of their experiment...



> The way we perceive our world may be influenced by personality. This may extend to how we see visual illusions.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Introvert


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Another introvert here ^_^


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Introvert, of course.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Introvert, and my cube flipped 11 times. I'm still not sure what the point of that was.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Introvert, of course.

The cube thing was utterly pointless.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Introvert

Do you think anyone on this site will be an extrovert? :lol


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

pixiedust said:


> Introvert
> 
> Do you think anyone on this site will be an extrovert?


So far it's the most lopsided poll in SAS history.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I should've put extrovert just to be different.


----------



## distant memory (Dec 10, 2005)

introvert...how surprising


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

ghostgurl said:


> I'm not sure I get the whole cube thing, but I'm an introvert. It's true too.


yeah, the cube confused me too. what was the point in that? :stu


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

introvert- didn't need the test to know that :b


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Introvert._


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

WhyMe888 said:


> ghostgurl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I get the whole cube thing, but I'm an introvert. It's true too.
> ...






> The way we perceive our world may be influenced by personality. This may extend to how we see visual illusions.
> 
> Levels of brain activity may differ between introverts and extraverts. This has nothing to do with how clever a person is, it just reflects a general state of "activeness".
> 
> ...


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Okay, who are the two extroverts? I'm calling you out.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

rb27 said:


> Okay, who are the two extroverts? I'm calling you out.


 They must have been the two people to figure out what the heck to do with that cube. :lol


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

was the cube suppose to do something?


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

I know of a fellow SAer who is an extrovert.
I found it hard to believe because she is very attractive, popular among her peers, dated guys. I think she learned to hide her problems from others and function in a more normal way than most of us. 

I know she posts on SAS occasionally. She is a rare example of an extrovert with SAD.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

introvert


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

RaveOn said:


> I know of a fellow SAer who is an extrovert.
> I found it hard to believe because she is very attractive, popular among her peers, dated guys. I think she learned to hide her problems from others and function in a more normal way than most of us.
> 
> I know she posts on SAS occasionally. She is a rare example of an extrovert with SAD.


How can someone have SA and be an extrovert?

If you are an extrovert then you don't have social anxiety. Social anxiety means you have a very difficult time acting out socially. Being an extrovert means you have an easy time acting out socially. Those few people on this poll who claim to have SA and also claim to be a extrovert either do not have SA but instead have some other problem, or they are voted "extrovert" as a joke.

Lifetimer


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

Lifetimer said:


> RaveOn said:
> 
> 
> > I know of a fellow SAer who is an extrovert.
> ...


Are you saying it is impossible for some to appear very social outwardly and not have anxious feelings internally? This person does a very good job of acting like an extrovert. How do we know it is easy for someone to act socially? They could be experiencing the same intense negative feelings as someone who is agoraphobic. I think there are many different levels to SA and hers is not extreme but it does exist. As I said it is rare but I feel it is very possible.

EDIT: This passage is from the following link.

SOCIAL ANXIETY DOES NOT EQUAL INTROVERSION
Socially anxious extroverts may be fearful of being assertive, speaking in front of groups or talking to attractive strangers...just like socially anxious introverts. When they are feeling socially anxious, extroverts often behave in an avoidant or withdrawn manner which many people misinterpret as meaning they are introverts. 
http://www.socialanxietyhelp.com/anx-gb-1.htm


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Extroversion/introversion is often not a black and white issue. There is a lot of gray area in this subject. Therefore there are likely to be a good number of SA people who may be leaning towards introversion but with some extraverted qualities. I consider myself to fall into that category.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

The cube flipped 11 times in 30 seconds.

The results of the personality test show you are an introvert


----------



## racheH (Aug 29, 2005)

Lifetimer said:


> How can someone have SA and be an extrovert?
> 
> If you are an extrovert then you don't have social anxiety. Social anxiety means you have a very difficult time acting out socially. Being an extrovert means you have an easy time acting out socially. Those few people on this poll who claim to have SA and also claim to be a extrovert either do not have SA but instead have some other problem, or they are voted "extrovert" as a joke.
> 
> Lifetimer


I believe you're all thinking of the popular definition of extroversion. This test was about the psychological meaning of extroversion and introversion. It fails, in my opinion, to identify introverts/extroverts, as social anxiety will affect the answers to the questions they asked. That would be why so many people were told they were introverts, when in reality only one in four people are.

Wikipedia: _The terms introvert and extrovert (also spelled extravert) refer to "attitudes" and show *how a person orients and receives their energy.*

In the extroverted attitude the energy flow is outward, and the preferred focus is on people and things. Extroverts tend to be energetic, enthusiastic, action-oriented, talkative, and assertive. Therefore an extroverted person is likely to enjoy time spent with people and *find less reward in time spent alone*.

In the introverted attitude the energy flow is inward, and the preferred focus is on thoughts and ideas. Introverts tend to be quiet, low-key, deliberate, and disengaged from the social world. Thus, one who is introverted is more likely to spend time alone or in contemplation, *as these activities are rewarding*. They may avoid social situations entirely, *not because of shyness*, but because they choose to._

Here's another good explanation:
http://www.knowyourtype.com/introversion.html
http://www.knowyourtype.com/extraversion.html


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

That was a weird quiz. The results don't seem to show any difference between the cube flipping of int and ext. Anyway they said I was introvert, big surprise.


----------

